# Solved: Can anyone help me backup my new Win 8 Laptop please?



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

My laptop is new and still in the box, I am interested in backing it up before I start to add programs or even use it on the net. Can anyone suggest a quality program (hopefully free) that I should use to backup my hard drive?

Also, is this something I can install on CDs or should I use something like a flash drive or an external hard drive? I am going to buy an external hard drive to keep my laptop business information backed up each day. Can I back my original configuration on that same external hard drive or should i back it up on something different?

I am new to this but was told I should do this backup before doing anything else. To anyone that can help, i would be thankful!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Best to backup to an external hard drive. Second best, I think, is to a set of DVDs. Don't even think about CDs unless you have a truck load of them. 

I have been using Macrium Reflect Free, but haven't used it with Windows 8 yet. Acronis is very popular with folks on this site. There are many other free and for-pay ones.

Your OEM may have supplied something also. For example, I just bought a new Lenovo and part of their "Recovery" process is an image backup.


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> Best to backup to an external hard drive. Second best, I think, is to a set of DVDs. Don't even think about CDs unless you have a truck load of them.
> 
> I have been using Macrium Reflect Free, but haven't used it with Windows 8 yet. Acronis is very popular with folks on this site. There are many other free and for-pay ones.
> 
> Your OEM may have supplied something also. For example, I just bought a new Lenovo and part of their "Recovery" process is an image backup.


Can I use the same external hard drive that I will use to backup file on this laptop for the future? or must it be a hard drive that is only used with the origial configuration backup?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In 8 on Control Panel - Windows 7 file recovery - I realise it is a strange name - you will see create system image - create repair disc
that is your starting point

As my colleague says there is also without doubt a facility on the laptop to create recovery discs in case the HDD recovery partition is for some reason not accessible by normal means
Albeit of course that this will take you back to factory condition.

YOU image can be stored on any external hard drive
JUST ensure you do NOT - 
1. defrag that drive
2. Encrypt that drive
3. In any way change that image file

*WHATEVER ELSE you use ensure please you use the Windows 8 inbuilt image*
I do not know about others but Easeus Todo free edition supports
"Support GPT disk for complete backup, recovery and disk cloning."

http://www.todo-backup.com/products/home/free-backup-software.htm

I have read that Acronis free does not - but I am unsure I have not checked it.
Of course Macrium used by my good colleague TerryNet also does.

Your laptop will be UEFI instead of traditional BIOS and it will be GPT partition format and not MBR

Please take my advice - do NOT until you are familiar with it make any attempt to change anything in boot order or UEFI settings - you are at risk of causing problems


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can use the same external hard drive. I would probably create the initial image on DVDs for extra protection in case I ever wanted to go back to "factory defaults" without access to the Recovery partition.

Then on the external hard drive create at least three partitions--one for an additional copy of the original image (I'm very risk adverse!), a second one big enough to hold three or four images, and then one or more for your data backups.

Then monthly (or whatever period you think appropriate) make a system image onto that second partition. "Rotate" the images by keeping the most recent two or three and delete the oldest before making your new image backup.

Regardless of what program you decide to use you will probably need to also create a boot or rescue disk that you use to boot and then restore from your backup.


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> You can use the same external hard drive. I would probably create the initial image on DVDs for extra protection in case I ever wanted to go back to "factory defaults" without access to the Recovery partition.
> 
> Then on the external hard drive create at least three partitions--one for an additional copy of the original image (I'm very risk adverse!), a second one big enough to hold three or four images, and then one or more for your data backups.
> 
> ...


I have never burned to a DVD and I didnt even know that could be done on a laptop, do I need a special drive? Are there different kinds (like CDRW+ or - ?) Can you suggest a type/brand/etc of DVD I should buy and would you have a guess as to about how many of them I would need to backup the origial configuration?
I had Dell install MS Office (but they did not give me disks), is that something that will also be stored as "original" if i back it up, or would I need to have the install disks for that program?
Thanx!


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Hello Brian... You will find Windows 8 quite different from previous Windows operation Systems. There are, however, ways to customize it which will make it more like XP or Windows 7 in appearance and function. For instance, click the first screenshot at the bottom of the post to view what my display looks like on boot into Windows 8. Note the start button in the lower left just like XP or Win 7. The second screenshot is the normal display when booting into Windows 8.

Win 8 will still have some functions which will have titles and means of access unique to the OS, but that is more a matter of getting familiar with the OS than anything else. There are some hidden operational functions with Win 8 you will need to learn about. A significant one is something called UEFI. An oversimplification is, UEFI replaces the old more familiar BIOS in normal operation. The old BIOS is still there, but in order to use it (and you will need to use it) one must go through some specific steps at startup. This will be necessary in order to boot to any external device, like a flash drive. Just some new guidelines to learn.

Relative to your question about burning CD/DVD's. Since your system is a new one, it most likely has a DVD burner, but what we need to do at this point is focus on at least two goals. If you wish to proceed with DVD's, I suggest Double layer DVD+R. They have a capacity of about 8.5GB as opposed to standard DVD's which have a capacity of about 4.7GB. For what you are contemplating, I wouldn't even consider CD's because of their limited capacity. Before you purchase anything, you should first be sure you have a burner/player and not simply a player in your laptop.

1. First priority... Get a backup system in place and create a backup image of your hard drive. I do not recommend using DVD's as a primary means of storing backup images. They are vulnerable to physical damage which even minor damage, can cause the disc(s) unusable. You will be better served using an external hard drive as your storage media. DVD's as a redundant method is not a bad idea, but not of immediate concern. I again recommend Easeus ToDo Home 5.6 for your use. You will need a flash drive to create a rescue boot device.

2. We need more information about the hardware and software configuration of your new computer. This can be done in a number of ways. First, download and run the TSG System Info Utility. Copy the highlighted content in the window and paste it into the body of a reply to this thread. That will provide some basic info as a starter. Then, go back to your previous thread in the All Other software forum and follow through with my recommendation in post #9 regarding HiJackThis and the uninstall list. Copy/Paste that list into the body of another reply to the thread.

If we just take this a step at a time, we can get you up and running. Time, communication and patience are the watchwords. There is a lot of talent available here on TSG if you choose to use it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know whether the Microsoft Office is included in the "original." Everything is included if you use one of those many programs we mentioned to "image" or "clone" your system.

Note that my suggestion of DVDs is just an extra precaution. They'd be needed only if you lost both the Recovery partition on the hard drive *and* the backups on the external hard drive.

Look in Device Manager or read the (difficult to see) label on the front of the optical drive to see what kind of drive you have. I think that even the cheapest laptops these days include a DVD-RW, but you may have to be careful whether you need DVD+R or DVD-R disks. You can't get much cheaper than a Lenovo G585, and that has DVD-RW (see attachment).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree with all that has been said, but at the risk of repetition from my earlier post - WHATEVER else you use you are advised to ensure you use this



> In 8 on Control Panel - Windows 7 file recovery - I realise it is a strange name - you will see create system image - create repair disc
> that is your starting point


The reason it is named Windows 7 File recovery is that Microsoft, it is believed, wish to replace it with the more efficient but somewhat complicated system of Windows 8 file history
However, with all the other changes in 8, it was apparently felt, that the traditional system image and repair disc facility, should be left in 8, as it was well established in 7.

They therefore left it under this strange title.

The new system may be found by typing , after pressing the windows key from the desktop - *File History* - then simply click* settings* on the right of the screen.

*However it is not as straightforward as simply creating your system image and repair disc using the aforementioned windows 7 file recovery.*

and there are variations to it including creating custom system image for use in Refresh your PC
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2748351



> "Refresh your PC" is a new feature in Windows 8. By default, desktop apps are removed when you refresh a Windows 8-based computer, unless you create a custom image. After you create a custom system image, the image is used as the refresh image. This means that any existing image or OEM restore image is not used when you refresh your computer. We recommend that only experienced Windows 8 users who understand the consequences of this behavior create a custom system image.


*So as explained in red for your purposes*
Stay with the simple and easy to make system image and repair disc in Control Panel Windows 7 File recovery

AND then as explained use the Macrium that my colleague *TerryNet* mentioned OR the Easeus free Todo that I sent you OR the one mentioned by* Raybro*


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> Then on the external hard drive create at least three partitions--one for an additional copy of the original image (I'm very risk adverse!), a second one big enough to hold three or four images, and then one or more for your data backups.


Can you please tell me how I can make "partitions" of my external hard drive?


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

raybro said:


> 1. First priority... Get a backup system in place and create a backup image of your hard drive. I do not recommend using DVD's as a primary means of storing backup images. They are vulnerable to physical damage which even minor damage, can cause the disc(s) unusable. You will be better served using an external hard drive as your storage media. DVD's as a redundant method is not a bad idea, but not of immediate concern. I again recommend Easeus ToDo Home 5.6 for your use. You will need a flash drive to create a rescue boot device.
> 
> 2. We need more information about the hardware and software configuration of your new computer. This can be done in a number of ways. First, download and run the TSG System Info Utility. Copy the highlighted content in the window and paste it into the body of a reply to this thread. That will provide some basic info as a starter. Then, go back to your previous thread in the All Other software forum and follow through with my recommendation in post #9 regarding HiJackThis and the uninstall list. Copy/Paste that list into the body of another reply to the thread.
> 
> If we just take this a step at a time, we can get you up and running. Time, communication and patience are the watchwords. There is a lot of talent available here on TSG if you choose to use it.


Is this the best place to post the information i get from HiJackThis? Your other post said there are only a few people who can review HJT, so should I start a new post and ask for HJT help, or will they somehow find my post if i type it here? Please let me know where to post and I thank you for going through this step by step with me!


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Post it in this thread. The HJT scan log file is the one which requires specialized attention. The uninstall log file is simply information about your computer. F course, you can always post the Uninstall log file in both threads.

Having 2 threads which basically address the same subject can get confusing. You may want to consider hitting the *Report *button and asking an administrator to merge the threads.


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

raybro said:


> I again recommend Easeus ToDo Home 5.6 for your use. You will need a flash drive to create a rescue boot device.


Is the TRIAL version of this enough to use? I noticed only the trial verson was free and was hoping to do this without spending much money. But if the trial version won't are there any other quality free options you can suggest please?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

BrianJones said:


> Can you please tell me how I can make "partitions" of my external hard drive?


Windows' Disk Management should be able to handle this. But for most partitioning work I use the free EASEUS Partition Master.


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> Windows' Disk Management should be able to handle this. But for most partitioning work I use the free EASEUS Partition Master.


and with this program, are you partitioning the External Hard Drive????? or your main (laptop) hard drive?
Thanks!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought you were partitioning the external, as per my colleagues suggestion.
There is no need or indeed is it desirous to change any partitions on the internal drive

You have never actually acknowledged the post and I am therefore not certain if you have seen it, but I strongly advise you to create the system image and repair disc explained in my post 4


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> and with this program, are you partitioning the External Hard Drive????? or your main (laptop) hard drive?


I've done both. But as I mentioned earlier I have not yet used it in Windows 8, and I have not yet used it for a GPT disk. But I expect to be trying next week.


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

Can someone please help.

Hijackthis Log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 1:19:24 AM, on 2/11/2013
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.02.1008)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v10.0 (10.00.9200.16453)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\CLMLSvc_P2G8.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Users\Latitude\Downloads\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://dell13-comm.msn.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://dell13-comm.msn.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMSS] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IMSS\PIconStartup.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIconLaunch.exe "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" 60
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLMLServer_For_P2G8] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\CLMLSvc_P2G8.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLVirtualDrive] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\VirtualDrive.exe" /R
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl10] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe"
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Smart Settings.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\Feature Enhancement Pack\SmartSettings.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Smart Settings.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\Feature Enhancement Pack\SmartSettings.exe
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Broadcom Management Agent (BrcmMgmtAgent) - Broadcom Corporation - C:\Program Files\Broadcom\MgmtAgent\BrcmMgmtAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Content Protection HECI Service (cphs) - Intel Corporation - C:\Windows\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Feature Enhancement Pack Service (DFEPService) - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\Feature Enhancement Pack\DFEPService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service (jhi_service) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Wireless PAN DHCP Server (MyWiFiDHCPDNS) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SoftThinks Agent Service (SftService) - SoftThinks SAS - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\SftService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\stlang64.dll,-10101 (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\STacSV64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-310 (WinDefend) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Zero Configuration Service (ZeroConfigService) - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe
--
End of file - 7454 bytes


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

DDS said to only post this log and not the other. I saved the other log so if you need it, just ask and I will post it.

DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_AMD64 
Internet Explorer: 10.0.9200.16453
Run by Latitude at 1:23:15 on 2013-02-11
Microsoft Windows 8 6.2.9200.0.1252.1.1033.18.3969.2333 [GMT -5:00]
.
AV: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\dwm.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\STacSV64.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files\Broadcom\MgmtAgent\BrcmMgmtAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Feature Enhancement Pack\DFEPService.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\SftService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhostex.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\TOASTER.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\Components\DBRUpdate\DBRUpd.exe
C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_16.4.4396.1016_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\LiveComm.exe
C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
C:\Windows\ImmersiveControlPanel\SystemSettings.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\iFrmewrk.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Feature Enhancement Pack\DFEPApplication.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Feature Enhancement Pack\SmartSettings.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\CLMLSvc_P2G8.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IMSS\PrivacyIconClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\System32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil_ActiveX.exe
C:\Users\Latitude\Downloads\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\System32\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://dell13-comm.msn.com
uDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://dell13-comm.msn.com
mWinlogon: Userinit = userinit.exe
mRun: [IMSS] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IMSS\PIconStartup.exe"
mRun: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIconLaunch.exe "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" 60
mRun: [CLMLServer_For_P2G8] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\CLMLSvc_P2G8.exe"
mRun: [CLVirtualDrive] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\VirtualDrive.exe" /R
mRun: [RemoteControl10] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe"
StartupFolder: C:\Users\Latitude\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\SMARTS~1.LNK - C:\Program Files\Dell\Feature Enhancement Pack\SmartSettings.exe
TCP: NameServer = 75.75.76.76 75.75.75.75
TCP: Interfaces\{D6CBAA19-A990-4ED8-B0F3-C60214F9D82C} : DHCPNameServer = 75.75.76.76 75.75.75.75
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
x64-Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
x64-Run: [SysTrayApp] C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe
x64-Run: [IntelPROSet] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\iFrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
x64-Run: [DFEPApplication] C:\Program Files\Dell\Feature Enhancement Pack\DFEPApplication.exe
x64-Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
x64-Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
x64-Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
x64-Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - <orphaned>
x64-Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
x64-SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 iaStorA;iaStorA;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\iaStorA.sys [2012-10-27 651832]
R0 stdcfltn;Disk Class Filter Driver for Accelerometer;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\stdcfltn.sys [2013-1-28 22168]
R1 CLVirtualDrive;CLVirtualDrive;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\CLVirtualDrive.sys [2013-1-28 92536]
R2 BrcmMgmtAgent;Broadcom Management Agent;C:\Program Files\Broadcom\MgmtAgent\BrcmMgmtAgent.exe [2012-8-2 204288]
R2 DFEPService;Dell Feature Enhancement Pack Service;C:\Program Files\Dell\Feature Enhancement Pack\DFEPService.exe [2012-8-15 2280504]
R2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2013-1-28 14904]
R2 Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe [2012-7-27 636952]
R2 jhi_service;Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe [2013-1-28 166432]
R2 SftService;SoftThinks Agent Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\SftService.exe [2013-1-28 1914728]
R2 UNS;Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [2013-1-28 365600]
R2 ZeroConfigService;Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Zero Configuration Service;C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe [2012-9-24 1153840]
R3 DellRbtn;Airplane Mode Switch;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\DellRbtn.sys [2013-1-28 10752]
R3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\IntcDAud.sys [2013-1-28 342528]
R3 iwdbus;IWD Bus Enumerator;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\iwdbus.sys [2012-10-9 25568]
R3 NETwNe64;@oem6.inf,___ %NIC_Service_DispName_WIN8_64%;___ Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows 8 - 64 Bit;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\NETwew00.sys [2013-1-28 4309032]
R3 ST_Accel;STMicroelectronics Accelerometer Service;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ST_Accel.sys [2013-1-28 73368]
R3 usb3Hub;USB-IF USB 3.0 Hub;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usb3Hub.sys [2012-10-9 47072]
R3 XHCIPort;USB-IF xHCI USB Host Controller;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\xHCIPort.sys [2012-10-9 188896]
S3 intaud_WaveExtensible;Intel WiDi Audio Device;C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\intelaud.sys [2012-10-9 35296]
S3 MyWiFiDHCPDNS;Wireless PAN DHCP Server;C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe [2012-9-24 272176]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2013-02-11 06:03:54 9161176 ----a-w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{2A44E14E-28D4-4033-825F-8C0DD35BD13F}\mpengine.dll
2013-02-11 05:59:56 1120768 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\msctf.dll
2013-02-11 05:59:55 890880 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msctf.dll
2013-02-11 05:59:55 178176 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\SystemEventsBrokerServer.dll
2013-02-11 05:59:55 170496 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\TimeBrokerServer.dll
2013-02-11 05:59:54 4055552 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2013-02-11 05:59:54 368640 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\sppwinob.dll
2013-02-11 05:59:53 641536 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\WSShared.dll
2013-02-11 05:59:53 523776 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\WSShared.dll
2013-02-11 05:59:53 124928 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\Windows.ApplicationModel.Store.TestingFramework.dll
2013-02-11 05:59:52 198656 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\Windows.ApplicationModel.Store.dll
2013-02-11 05:59:52 163840 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\Windows.ApplicationModel.Store.TestingFramework.dll
2013-02-11 05:59:52 143872 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\Windows.ApplicationModel.Store.dll
2013-02-11 05:59:23 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Latitude\AppData\Local\softthinks
2013-02-11 05:45:21 16114176 ----a-w- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Microsoft Camera Codec Pack\MicrosoftRawCodec.dll
2013-02-11 05:45:21 15541248 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Microsoft Camera Codec Pack\MicrosoftRawCodec.dll
2013-02-11 05:39:19 9161176 ------w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\Backup\mpengine.dll
2013-02-11 05:39:10 273840 ------w- C:\Windows\System32\MpSigStub.exe
2013-02-11 05:28:49 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Latitude\AppData\Roaming\Intel Corporation
2013-02-11 05:27:49 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Latitude\AppData\Local\Power2Go8
2013-02-11 05:27:13 -------- d-----r- C:\Users\Latitude\Searches
2013-02-11 05:27:13 -------- d-----r- C:\Users\Latitude\Contacts
2013-01-28 09:35:40 -------- d-sh--w- C:\System Recovery
2013-01-28 09:29:23 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel Corporation
2013-01-28 09:21:41 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\en
2013-01-28 09:21:31 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server Compact Edition
2013-01-28 09:21:23 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\PCHEALTH
2013-01-28 09:19:24 -------- d-----w- C:\Temp
2013-01-28 09:16:17 499712 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msvcp71.dll
2013-01-28 09:16:17 348160 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msvcr71.dll
2013-01-28 09:16:17 29480 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msxml3a.dll
2013-01-28 09:15:03 92536 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CLVirtualDrive.sys
2013-01-28 09:15:02 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\CyberLink
2013-01-28 09:14:29 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\install_clap
2013-01-28 09:14:11 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\CLSK
2013-01-28 09:13:58 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell
2013-01-28 09:13:57 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\{69093D49-3DD1-4FB5-A378-0D4DB4CF86EA}
2013-01-28 09:13:41 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Dell
2013-01-28 09:13:38 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\{7197954C-D1BE-4A17-8E69-52FDC4010A30}
2013-01-28 09:13:11 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Intel Corporation
2013-01-28 09:11:59 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Broadcom
2013-01-28 09:11:45 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\Dell
2013-01-28 09:11:24 8192 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\IntelMEFWVer.dll
2013-01-28 09:10:54 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\postureAgent
2013-01-28 09:10:04 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\ST Microelectronics
2013-01-28 09:08:37 -------- d--h--w- C:\Windows\System32\WLANProfiles
2013-01-28 09:08:04 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Roaming
2013-01-28 09:07:41 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Cisco
2013-01-28 08:59:03 35400 ----a-r- C:\Windows\SysWow64\TsWpfWrp.exe
2013-01-28 08:59:03 35400 ----a-r- C:\Windows\System32\TsWpfWrp.exe
2013-01-28 08:59:03 124040 ----a-r- C:\Windows\System32\PresentationCFFRasterizerNative_v0300.dll
2013-01-28 08:59:03 1166440 ----a-r- C:\Windows\System32\PresentationNative_v0300.dll
2013-01-28 08:59:03 102528 ----a-r- C:\Windows\SysWow64\PresentationCFFRasterizerNative_v0300.dll
2013-01-28 08:59:02 778856 ----a-r- C:\Windows\SysWow64\PresentationNative_v0300.dll
2013-01-28 08:53:46 6102016 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\stlang64.dll
2013-01-28 08:53:46 1821184 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\IDTNC64.cpl
2013-01-28 08:53:45 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\IDT
2013-01-28 08:53:39 22168 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\stdcfltn.sys
2013-01-28 08:53:31 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel
2013-01-28 08:53:29 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel
2013-01-28 08:53:26 56832 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\OpenCL.DLL
2013-01-28 08:53:26 56320 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\OpenCL.DLL
2013-01-28 08:53:26 -------- d-----w- C:\Intel
2013-01-28 08:46:37 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\STMicroelectronics
2013-01-28 08:46:28 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\DellTPad
2013-01-28 08:42:59 72192 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll
2013-01-28 08:41:58 929792 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mfnetsrc.dll
2013-01-28 08:41:58 850944 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mfasfsrcsnk.dll
2013-01-28 08:41:58 677888 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mfnetcore.dll
2013-01-28 08:41:58 673280 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mfmpeg2srcsnk.dll
2013-01-28 08:41:58 568832 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mfnetcore.dll
2013-01-28 08:41:58 513024 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mfmpeg2srcsnk.dll
2013-01-28 08:41:58 1172992 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mfnetsrc.dll
2013-01-28 08:41:58 1048064 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mfasfsrcsnk.dll
2013-01-28 08:31:07 -------- d-----w- C:\Apps
2013-01-28 08:28:59 446840 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Apfiltr.sys
2013-01-28 08:20:20 10752 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\DellRbtn.sys
2013-01-28 08:19:43 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\System32\oem
2013-01-28 08:19:43 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\Panther
2013-01-28 08:19:43 -------- d-----w- C:\Drivers
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2013-02-04 21:36:29 81248 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-02-04 21:36:29 693600 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-01-28 08:42:59 385024 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ncsi.dll
2012-12-16 08:28:20 46080 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\atmlib.dll
2012-12-16 08:20:01 35328 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\atmlib.dll
2012-12-16 08:08:33 362496 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\atmfd.dll
2012-12-16 07:57:09 300032 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\atmfd.dll
2012-11-29 05:05:57 707584 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\AppXDeploymentExtensions.dll
2012-11-29 05:05:57 1131520 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\AppXDeploymentServer.dll
2012-11-28 04:21:17 44032 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\UXInit.dll
2012-11-28 04:20:59 53760 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\UXInit.dll
2012-11-27 07:00:32 194280 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sdbus.sys
2012-11-27 07:00:29 124648 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dumpsd.sys
2012-11-27 06:59:13 329960 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\storport.sys
2012-11-27 06:39:46 1122768 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\Taskmgr.exe
2012-11-27 04:49:20 1027152 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\Taskmgr.exe
2012-11-27 04:20:50 1048064 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mstsc.exe
2012-11-27 04:20:42 179200 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wpnapps.dll
2012-11-27 04:20:35 891904 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\winmde.dll
2012-11-27 04:20:31 798208 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\WebcamUi.dll
2012-11-27 04:20:29 46592 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\vds_ps.dll
2012-11-27 04:20:28 560128 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\UserLanguagesCpl.dll
2012-11-27 04:20:23 1217536 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\storagewmi.dll
2012-11-27 04:20:15 680960 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe
2012-11-27 04:20:07 702464 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\nshwfp.dll
2012-11-27 04:20:07 1123840 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mstsc.exe
2012-11-27 04:18:59 888832 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\nshwfp.dll
2012-11-27 04:18:39 5974528 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mstscax.dll
2012-11-27 04:18:13 1071104 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\IKEEXT.DLL
2012-11-27 04:18:06 378880 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\FWPUCLNT.DLL
2012-11-27 04:17:32 718848 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\BFE.DLL
2012-11-27 04:17:31 2302464 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\authui.dll
2012-11-27 03:57:32 18432 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\BtaMPM.sys
2012-11-27 03:56:29 31104 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\BthAvrcpTg.sys
2012-11-27 03:55:44 29952 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\BthhfHid.sys
2012-11-26 04:21:18 71168 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ncryptsslp.dll
2012-11-26 04:20:09 86016 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ncryptsslp.dll
2012-11-20 08:00:23 6971624 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-11-20 05:24:19 1164800 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\Display.dll
2012-11-20 05:24:17 36352 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DevDispItemProvider.dll
2012-11-20 05:17:23 1184256 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\Display.dll
2012-11-20 05:17:20 49152 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\DevDispItemProvider.dll
2012-11-20 05:02:46 6656 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\KBDKURD.DLL
2012-11-20 04:59:26 7168 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\KBDKURD.DLL
2012-11-20 04:56:27 27136 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbohci.sys
2012-11-20 04:56:11 83456 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys
2012-11-20 04:54:31 39936 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidi2c.sys
2012-11-15 06:08:41 2706432 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2012-11-15 06:06:34 2706432 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
.
============= FINISH: 1:23:59.89 ===============


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

This is the log file for SysInfo. Please let me know if there was anything else I needed to "run" and "log" ..... I finished these 3 (listed here and the 2 above).....hopefully those who can read these will start being able to help me and let me know what to do from here. *Thank you in advance for your help!!*

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3969 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, 1792 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 295884 MB, Free - 267825 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0VP63H
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What the heck is the purpose of posts 18 - 20???? I can't see how they have anything to do with backing up or partitioning.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it arises from Brian`s other topic
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/1087971-there-way-clean-my-computer.html

when he asked how to uninstall the various trials and other software installed by Dell.
Then post 7 on this topic suggested the posting of the HiJack, originally on the other topic, but then Brian was advised to post it here

Raybro said (Post 12)


> Post it in this thread. The HJT scan log file is the one which requires specialized attention. The uninstall log file is simply information about your computer. F course, you can always post the Uninstall log file in both threads.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

BrianJones

My advice is this
1. Create that system image and repair disc - provided for in Windows 8 Control Panel as explained in my first post
2. Make the other image from Todo that I sent or Macrium - your choice
3. Make the other suggested backups not images of your personal docs images and music etc

That will secure your system in the event of some disaster

Then when you have started to use the new computer and found your way round windows 8, you can then fine tune it by uninstalling the Dell trial and bloatware (some call it), at your leisure

That I am certain is the best way forward


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*Brian*, in the other thread referenced SUEOHIO and Frank4d have given you good advice. That other stuff about HJT and so on is nonsense. Make your initial backup in case anything goes wrong with your cleanup, and then listen to SUEOHIO and Frank4d.

*Raybro*, sorry but I can't decide which was the poorer advice--to post HJT and that other stuff or to post it in this completely different thread.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

It would seem I failed to adequately communicate with Brian regarding what is requested in post #12 for HJT. He posted a HJT scan log file, while what I wanted was the HJT Uninstall Manager log file in order to show what programs are installed on his computer. I will reiterate the instructions for obtaining the desired file.
1. Open HJT
2. On the Main Menu screen, click the button labeled *Open the Misc Tools section*
3. Click the button labeled *Open Uninstall Manager*
4. Click the button labeled *Save List* 
5. Save resultant Notepad list to a location of your choice (default is the Desktop)
6. Copy the list and paste it into a reply to this thread.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

IMHO BrianJones has been confused by too many people posting on the other topic and then indeed on this

I will therefore bow out, it has I think, reached the stage where, it is best left with just ONE person assisting and sorting the matter out for you Brian

Before I leave you this is the important point in 8, it is configured for 8, incorporated by Microsoft and is therefore KNOWN to be suitable to the system.
I am not for one moment suggesting that you should not have the other image/backup from Todo, Macrium or whatever, indeed I myself keep three separate images and backups on two external drives
see screenshot

whatever else you use I consider it paramount that you use this and the image and repair disc I have mentioned.


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

Very sorry to everyone, I got confused and didn't quite understand some of the points and statements made. I do hate to see you leave Macboatmaster, and hope you will return to check on things, but will thank you for all you've done and all you have offered up to this point. 

I will go through all the other information posted here after my HJT log (which was a mistake I now understand), and work my way through posting in the ways you have suggested here. Thank you for walking me through this and again I am sorry for misunderstanding the posted information.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I would not have "yelled at" you had I realized (which, I should have) that somebody had requested that info here.

How are you doing on the backup(s)? I am finding that with Windows 8 on my new Lenovo it is not as "simple" as with previous versions. I was mistaken earlier; there is nothing built in by the OEM to backup. I had made some changes and have just used Macrium Reflect Free to create an image on an external hard drive. As we speak I am now using the Lenovo built in feature to "restore to initial" using the hidden partition. I will then (hopefully) restore from my Macrium backup to make sure that all works.


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> I would not have "yelled at" you had I realized (which, I should have) that somebody had requested that info here.
> 
> How are you doing on the backup(s)? I am finding that with Windows 8 on my new Lenovo it is not as "simple" as with previous versions. I was mistaken earlier; there is nothing built in by the OEM to backup. I had made some changes and have just used Macrium Reflect Free to create an image on an external hard drive. As we speak I am now using the Lenovo built in feature to "restore to initial" using the hidden partition. I will then (hopefully) restore from my Macrium backup to make sure that all works.


If i should not have posted this information here, where should I post it? I am still trying to find a good quality external drive to use as my backup option --- can you remind me again (if i asked and maybe i didnt) what is a good external drive for me to buy? thanks 4 all your help!


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

BrianJones said:


> I --- can you remind me again (if i asked and maybe i didnt) what is a good external drive for me to buy? thanks 4 all your help!


Hi,
Which country are you in? Prices and models may vary - esp between UK & USA for instance.

Thanks.
Richard


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

1002richards said:


> Hi,
> Which country are you in? Prices and models may vary - esp between UK & USA for instance.
> 
> Thanks.
> Richard


usa

i found this one for $89 including tax and including shipping (on a different site), is this a good external hard drive? 
http://www.amazon.com/Passport-Port...6&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+3.0+external+hard+drive


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> If i should not have posted this information here, where should I post it?


I thought it better to keep this thread about backing up and your other thread about squishing unwanted/unneeded bloatware. But it's your thread, and if you are comfortable about getting help with both topics in this thread then proceed. Now please forget that I opened my mouth about this and let's put it behind us.

The hardware oriented folks probably have their preferences and reasons, but I think that any hard drive from a recognizable manufacturer (Western Digital, Iomega, etc.) is OK.


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> I thought it better to keep this thread about backing up and your other thread about squishing unwanted/unneeded bloatware. But it's your thread, and if you are comfortable about getting help with both topics in this thread then proceed. Now please forget that I opened my mouth about this and let's put it behind us.
> 
> The hardware oriented folks probably have their preferences and reasons, but I think that any hard drive from a recognizable manufacturer (Western Digital, Iomega, etc.) is OK.


I want to make sure I am following the rules. I am happy and thankful to get such great quality help from so many people. I will be getting that WD external hard drive this week, and then follow all your steps here to back this up. I may need a bit of help walking me through it once i get the hard drive.....would you be around for helping with that later this week?

After that I will close this as "solved" and then start a new post asking for help with the new topic. thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I expect that we'll all be around most days.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

BrianJones
As per my earlier post I am still of the opinion that your interests are best served by just ONE person guiding you through the image and backup procedure.

However I see that most of those Dell Latitudes came with a 500GB hard drive

My advice is to NOT buy a 500Gb external but at least a TB - 1000GB`s, you do not want any complications and the backup/image drive should always be larger then the source drive.

Additionally although laptops have improved greatly over the years I would buy a drive that is externally powered, not one that relies only on the USB for power.

Here is an example
http://www.ebuyer.com/204506-wd-2tb-elements-desktop-hard-drive-wdbaau0020hbk-uesn

I am NOT suggesting you necessarily buy from there of course.

UNLESS you envisage requiring the easy portability of a slimline USB powered only external, one like the example I sent will serve you well


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

I have my WD My Passport for my external hard drive. Can someone please direct me as to the next steps I should take and walk me through the backup process? or is this called "recovery" and not "backup?" what would be the difference and which do you suggest for someone like me?

Thank you in advance for helping in this process. And a reminder, I have Win 8. I have also not downloaded any additional software (but I could if needed, hopefully free software if possible).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you are going to use the external hard drive for more than just these system backups decide how much space to devote for each use and create partitions for each. We talked earlier about creating partitions with Windows' Disk Management or with a much better partition manager (such as Easeus Partition Master). For backup, imaging, recovery, or whatever you want to call it ...

Post # 2: Your OEM may have something; Macrium Reflect Free; Acronis

Post # 4 & # 9: Windows 7 file recovery


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> If you are going to use the external hard drive for more than just these system backups decide how much space to devote for each use and create partitions for each. We talked earlier about creating partitions with Windows' Disk Management or with a much better partition manager (such as Easeus Partition Master). For backup, imaging, recovery, or whatever you want to call it ...
> 
> Post # 2: Your OEM may have something; Macrium Reflect Free; Acronis
> 
> Post # 4 & # 9: Windows 7 file recovery


I plan to use the same external hard drive for both this ititial system back up, and then also to back up my business files regularly (maybe once per week). Should i partition for this?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I plan to use the same external hard drive for both this ititial system back up, and then also to back up my business files regularly (maybe once per week). Should i partition for this?


It really depends on how you want to organize. The main advantage of different partitions is, of course, keeping different types of files separated. The main disadvantage is that sometimes you have to resize partitions because your initial estimate of space requirement turns out to be wrong.

As you can see in my attachment (a screen shot of a Easeus partial window) I like to partition my external USB drive.


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> It really depends on how you want to organize. The main advantage of different partitions is, of course, keeping different types of files separated. The main disadvantage is that sometimes you have to resize partitions because your initial estimate of space requirement turns out to be wrong.
> 
> As you can see in my attachment (a screen shot of a Easeus partial window) I like to partition my external USB drive.


I am backing up now (factory settings) and then I will be backing up each week....but am i correct to assume that those back ups each week will copy over the old backup? I dont think there will be much more room needed as i will continue to copy over with an udpated backup (though the files will grow in size).

Should or could i be backing up to replace the factory setting backup each week too and just copy everything on my laptop, each week and writing that over the old backup? or doesn't it work that way (or shouldnt I do that?)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> .but am i correct to assume that those back ups each week will copy over the old backup?


I don't know what you are using, so have no idea how it works.



> each week and writing that over the old backup? or doesn't it work that way (or shouldnt I do that?)


Stuff happens. (There is a bumper sticker that says that better, but it uses a word that starts with s that I cannot use here.) If your hard drive suddenly fails you don't worry too much because you have a backup, right? But wait; what happens if your computer suddenly fails along with the hard drive in a way that leaves the file to which you were writing on the external drive unusable. If you were over-writing your only backup copy you now have no backup. The moral of the story is that you need to alternate backup files. That way you can replace the one that is two weeks old and know that you still have the one-week-old one if something goes horribly wrong. I keep three copies--replacing the oldest each time a do a backup.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I have my WD My Passport for my external hard drive





> I am backing up now (factory settings)


I am not posting to offer advice, as I still opine you are best working with just the one adviser

That My Passport drive - comes with WD Smartware installed - on the drive and as soon as you connect and the drive is recognised, I think I am correct in saying that, that it then automatically proceeds to the 
Smartware configuration.

Depending on what YOU have done up to now- when you mention I am backing up NOW
may have a bearing on how you are going to proceed


----------



## Martyr844 (Mar 5, 2012)

Another thing, if you only wish to do backups of file such as "My documents", "My Pictures", and "My Music" you could use files history, window's version of Mac OSX's time machine.

http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/wi...e-history-to-protect-your-data-revisited/7171


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Martyr844

Thank you for posting but please see post 9.


----------



## Martyr844 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry for the repeat. Should've read the thread a little closer.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No problem - with 42 posts before yours - easily missed


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> I am not posting to offer advice, as I still opine you are best working with just the one adviser
> 
> That My Passport drive - comes with WD Smartware installed - on the drive and as soon as you connect and the drive is recognised, I think I am correct in saying that, that it then automatically proceeds to the
> Smartware configuration.
> ...


Are you saying that when I plug in MY PASSPORT to my laptop, that the software will open and it will walk me through the process is making a full backup of my system "as is" ?


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> . That way you can replace the one that is two weeks old and know that you still have the one-week-old one if something goes horribly wrong. I keep three copies--replacing the oldest each time a do a backup.


A great idea!! Can I do this by making two portions on my external hard drive and alternating which one i use as storage each week?
Do I need to portion (is that what it's called) my external hard drive before I start any back ups of my laptop?
Thanks!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Do I need to portion (is that what it's called) my external hard drive before I start any back ups of my laptop?


The "portion' is really called "partition." See posts 14 and 39. The screen shot in post # 39 shows my external drive using Easeus in a Windows 8 Pro system.

You can partition at any time, but resizing or moving a partition can take loads of time. And, of course, this kind of work puts the data on the disk at greater risk of hardware malfunction or user error.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am totally confused, but I will leave it with my good colleague *TerryNet*

I thought, obviously incorrectly it seems that you had already started this backup procedure


> I am backing up now (factory settings) and then I will be backing up each week....


So if you have, already made your first backups, do you intend to create a complete system image, as mentioned by TerryNet and myself.

Finally I do not know if my colleague is sure, but I am less than certain what "backing up now (factory settings)" means.


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> I don't know what you are using, so have no idea how it works.
> 
> Stuff happens. (There is a bumper sticker that says that better, but it uses a word that starts with s that I cannot use here.) If your hard drive suddenly fails you don't worry too much because you have a backup, right? But wait; what happens if your computer suddenly fails along with the hard drive in a way that leaves the file to which you were writing on the external drive unusable. If you were over-writing your only backup copy you now have no backup. The moral of the story is that you need to alternate backup files. That way you can replace the one that is two weeks old and know that you still have the one-week-old one if something goes horribly wrong. I keep three copies--replacing the oldest each time a do a backup.





Macboatmaster said:


> I am totally confused, but I will leave it with my good colleague *TerryNet*
> 
> I thought, obviously incorrectly it seems that you had already started this backup procedure
> 
> ...


By saying "now" as in "I'm backing up now and then weekly with my business" I meant now to mean "before using the laptop, which I only turned on once so far to use HJT as I was requested to. So I meant that I will be backing up as an original before backing up regularly. And just want to make sure I do it correctly. I am guessing I can fully backup every week in two partitions, alternating between them. Is that the best thing for me to do? A question open up everyone. Thank you!


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> Finally I do not know if my colleague is sure, but I am less than certain what "backing up now (factory settings)" means.


I'm sure my termanology is wrong, but I just meant that its a new computer. And that I wanted a "back up" in place just in case something were to go wrong. I don't have any Windows CDs (as I would get years ago with a new computer) and I wanted to protect myself in case the system were to fail. I hope that clears things up.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

BrianJones said:


> ...... I don't have any Windows CDs (as I would get years ago with a new computer) and I wanted to protect myself in case the system were to fail. I hope that clears things up.


Many new computers come with a pre-installed 'Recovery' partition in place. Accessed by using an 'Fn' key combination explained in the user manual, have you got that already in place perhaps? It restores to day one settings.


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

1002richards said:


> Many new computers come with a pre-installed 'Recovery' partition in place. Accessed by using an 'Fn' key combination explained in the user manual, have you got that already in place perhaps? It restores to day one settings.


There is an option that says "Dell Backup And Recovery" will that help if my computer fails or if the hard drive fails on my laptop years down the road?

are you saying, since I have this function, that I can just use this to "recovery function" to back up my laptop every week-----and then use this recovery option on a new computer if my laptop is ever damaged??


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/f/4677/t/19471699.aspx

SEE THE ABOVE please and consult your user guide.

You should consider it as supporting and additional to your other backups and system image, which have been explained here, on this topic, in some detail, and some of them, before post 33, when you had not bought the external hard drive.


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

I have backed up (i think) everything on my external hard drive ..... can anyone tell me how I can access my external hard drive to "check" and make sure that I backed up everything correctly please?


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

I read this post
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/windows-firewall-from-start-to-finish

but when i typed "firewall" into the search bar, nothing came up. I do have win 8, and also tried "settings" but found nothing listed there. Can anyone else offer me help or advice about the Win 8 Firewall please?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

exactly as it says on the link
or rather than swiping in
press windows key
type - although there is no box to type in
firewall
when the screen changes 
click on 
settings
then open as on menu on left of screen


----------



## BrianJones (Jan 26, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> exactly as it says on the link
> or rather than swiping in
> press windows key
> type - although there is no box to type in
> ...


i did not click "settings"
thank you!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well



> entering firewall in the search box, tapping or clicking Settings, and then tapping or clicking Windows Firewall.





> i did not click "settings"


Pleased it was solved for you.
MORE importantly HOW did you decide, EVENTUALLY to create the image and the backup and what out of all that was offered did you use.


----------

